# Best used car to sesrch for if you only have $4500



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Toyota has been a great brand for me, if treated right you can get 300,000 or more miles out of one.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I like a Honda Civic.

My wife has one and very few repairs.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Like they say, any pre-99 roughly Corolla, Civic, will be a good car, esp if it's a J VIN. About same year Mazdas were good. Heck, our 96 Galant ran till 186 000 miles no problem, then someone decided to take U turn into its pass side.
Ford Escort was a good car as it was a Mazda. Ranger. Honda CR-V or Toyota RAV4 if you need SUV.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

123pugsy said:


> I like a Honda Civic.
> 
> My wife has one and very few repairs.


Agreed, the Civic can be had for a reasonable price. For that money it may have some serious miles on it, but, it's an incredibly reliable vehicle.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

We have had good luck with a Dodge Caravan.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

I got a ford f150, about 200k+ miles on it. Still goin strong. Great work truck for hauling stuff.


----------



## Eddie13 (Apr 20, 2015)

SUBARU

I DD an 01 impreza RS with 210k miles on it... ****s n gets in the winter like you wouldn't believe..


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Toyota 4Runner with 250K on her right now. 

Wife's old truck. Lots of stop and go with that mileage as well. It was a city car.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I've got a 2000 Pontiac Grand Prix with 135,000 for sale. solid car. needs AC recharged


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Eddie13 said:


> SUBARU
> 
> I DD an 01 impreza RS with 210k miles on it... ****s n gets in the winter like you wouldn't believe..


If you buy an old Subaru just be prepared to deal with head gasket issues....


----------



## randlefactor (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. This guy is obsessed with minivans after coming from a country where everyone drives golf cart sized vehicles. Ill let you know what he ends up finding in a couple weeks. Let the search begin!


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

My wife has had 4 - 5 Chevy Lumina sedans ofer the years . We were happy with them .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

awd astro van


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

randlefactor said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. This guy is obsessed with minivans after coming from a country where everyone drives golf cart sized vehicles. Ill let you know what he ends up finding in a couple weeks. Let the search begin!


 

Toyota sienna, hands down.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Canarywood1 said:


> Toyota sienna, hands down.



It's a love/hate thing. But I have to agree.

Mother in law has one with 200+ on it, and it runs and drive fantastic.


I just hate that the radio in in a place to make it virtually useless, and like so many other, vehicles, the little plastic and pot metal things tend to break at the most inconvenient times.

And I hate driving a "soccer mom" vehicle. :laughing:


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> It's a love/hate thing. But I have to agree.
> 
> Mother in law has one with 200+ on it, and it runs and drive fantastic.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, but it's like sitting on your living room couch when your tooling down the interstate.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Canarywood1 said:


> Yeah, but it's like sitting on your living room couch when your tooling down the interstate.



More like a lawn chair...:laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Toyota Camry, Corolla.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

My suggestion:

Take him to the $4,500 row of several reputable car dealers and let him make the decision. If you make any recommendation and he buys a "disaster", it will be your fault.

Strongly suggest that he have an independent mechanic check the vehicle before he buys it. He doesn't want a flood vehicle and they are spreading like wildfire right now.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

For what it is worth , if the person shopping for the car is going to have to take out a loan , it is often easier to finance a new car , than a used car .

If you can buy a car that fits your needs , and at a GOOD price , a new car can be a better economic choice , in the long run . Especially if you plan to drive it until it is worn out .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

As a auto tech, I like vehicles that I don't see in my shop a lot. Toyota, Honda, Nissan, Acura, Lexus, Mercedes to name some off the top of my head. Those I don't see too much of. And yes I do see them but it's more maintenace than break downs. Land Rover is the worst. Stay away from them unless you like spending money cause they are HIGH maintenace. Volvo are great cars but you have to stay on top of the maintenace as with any other high dollar car. I would try to buy a vehicle without a timing belt unless you know how to change it. Just more maintenace items to buy when it's time to do maintenace. Just a few words to put in. Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

We just bought a little 4 cylinder car . Did not realize it had a timing belt , at the time . I was buying for price , so I probably would have bought it , any way .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Hate to say it but the foreign cars seem to hold up longer & stay on the road longer than domestic. Toyota, nissan, subaru, ect. Unfortunately the domestic cars like ford, chevy, dodge. Do not seem to make it as long.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

I do not own or do I plan to own a foreign car . Everything I hear , they are more expensive ( both parts and labor ) when repairs are needed .

I owe nothing to the UAW , but still prefer things made in the USA , when I can get them at a decent price .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

why I like going to the pick n pull. Doesnt matter if you have a porshe or a broken ford pickup. Parts are usually bout the same if you can find em.


----------

